# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Erdha dhe une, po me vonese prezantimin!!

## Crazy_Girl

Hejjjjjjjjjjjjjj pershendetje Si ja Kaloni a jemi mire a sjeni Familjet Punen Dashurit Jeta Mir ju Shkon? Gezohem!! Un Jam CRAZY_GIRL jam 20 Vjec Jetoj ne USA me origjine nga Korca Me shume informata sna lejon Njeri LOL muahhhhhhhh Ju pershendes edhe Mireserdha na Stafin e ALBASOLIT te Mbrekullushem  :Lulja3:

----------


## Crazy_Girl

Ja edhe nje  :buzeqeshje:  muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## bingo-bomba

Meqe te kam korcare e patriote po te respektoj e spo te jap shume muabet se ndoshta e shikon edhe e fejumja kte teme   :pa dhembe:   Po spo mbaj mend sa ere je prezantuar gjer tani, me mire ne vend te prezantimit te na kishe vene nja 15 cop foto te shifnim te pakten 5 gjera  :perqeshje: pPpp ajde c a,... 

< me shume respekt bingo-bot >   :Lulja3:

----------


## Crazy_Girl

flm bingoooo po rri urte se e di ti ca te bej LOL

----------


## White_Wolf

Crazy_Girl, si RRUSH dukesh keshtu po prape foto eshte dhe mund ti behen modifikime.Me mire do ishte nje fotokopjo e pashaportes qe te sigurohemi qe je ti.  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  Si SHPIRT je.  :xhemla:

----------


## Crazy_Girl

ahahahahhahaha ORIGJINAL jam more te rente e mira LOL

----------


## Hit`Em-Up

O mire se erdhe moj tja kalosh mire.

----------


## [^CYBERIANI^]

po ju shoh te dyjave me vemendje! edhe ty crazy_girl  edhe ty misterioze_mistrece!! ngjani shume !! dukeni si binjake!! por me simpatike me dukesh ti misterioze_mistrece!!! looooooolll!!! mirse erdhe ne staf!! kiss misterioze!!!

----------


## Sherri

weeeeeeeeee weeeeeee kush na u prezantu welcome ihere.te njoftem dhe si fytyre ma ne fund.qeke simpatike.

ps:
me duket se kto forumistat do na i shtosh ne chat.
mos harro komanden /umode +m qe sot pvt plot do e kesh  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Parmisti

Vogelushe wb yvo  :shkelje syri:  .. Si shpirt je vallaj ste sha dot njeri... Ke ajo fotoja 2-te iher sidomos ta heq trunin fare... Lum si ai qe do te te marr  :buzeqeshje:  Ja kalofsh sa me mir ne forum bofsh kokrren e qefit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Crazy_Girl

oooooooooooooooo flm flm te ter muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh e dini kush jam edhe si fytyre tani shkon AOP apo shkon hahahah muahhhhhhh

----------


## shtrigaa

aappapap ca poza mor aman.Mire thon o Korcare o hic fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hotornot

Mireseerdhe ne forum mi goc!

----------


## Bledari

huh vallain te jesh kaq e mire dhe simpatike huh ta hiqtke petllen po nese je je per veten tende kshu qe te uroj mireseardhjen dhe ja kalofsh kendshem mes nesh.

----------


## EDUARDI

mir se erdhe yllo dhe sa per dijeni ehste 100 per qind kjo shejtane muaq wb yllo

----------


## Crazy_Girl

> huh vallain te jesh kaq e mire dhe simpatike huh ta hiqtke petllen po nese je je per veten tende kshu qe te uroj mireseardhjen dhe ja kalofsh kendshem mes nesh.


Te rente e mira ty hahahahhaha muahhh 

SHTRIGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ylliiiiiiiii muahhh mir e thone bre O KOrCARe O HIC FARE   :Lulja3:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje Korca..


Un ty gjith mon qe te kam pare te kam pas inati , por nje fjal qe thot populli , ATIJ QE JA KE INATI TA BJE ZOTI ME MARR AT. 

E un do vazhdoj te kem inati dite e nat dhe biles ndoshta 1 nat t'shoh.

Oseee vallaji mbylle privatin ose bonja /ignore GjIlAnAsI_cSi  Se un ta lypi..

Edhe don mem da prej Loqkes teme selines.. 

Jo be jo se ska shanc :P

Hey Mistrece , e mire , qenke por mos te rritet aq shum mendja. 

UN JAM ME I MIRE SE TY.. Edhe pse mashkulli veshtir mundesh me gjet me i kalu femerat  :perqeshje: 

Uroj mire se ardhje ktu , dhe zoti te rujt , dhe ishalla knaqesh ketu ne forum , se boll e halitshme je nuk rrin me nje vend ti  :perqeshje: 

p.s Sonte i boj Fotot edhe  po i fusim ke Votime Dhe Sontazhe Hahahahah.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Crazy_Girl

ahhahahah ooooooooo loqkaaaaaaa jeme ti je njish per kok tende muahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## OnLiNe

Po te te shkruj me ngjyr te kuqe me ngjyr dashne :P Shyqyr qe e bone ene ti prezantimin tani te vdesin  rehat se ishte gjeja e funit qe me shkote ne menje :P Nqs do te dish me teper per veten tate me merr ne telefon se sqarohemi :PPpppppp

Mire se erdhe dhe ia kalofsh sa me mire mes nesh si ne staf dhe ashtu ne forum 
Muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh

----------


## Cuni_24

iiiiiii mos o zot sa e shemtume qeke moj kur te pash ne kamer ishe me e mire ncncncncncnc si ndryshonj njerezit. megjithate e di vet ti se kush jam una ene po te pres ke veni grupi i puthje ke balli edhe te jap ato tjerat veri ketu se jan shume me te mira :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------

